# 2015 Costco Skeletons and decorations



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

<----also waiting!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

What will Costco have this year in general?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, nothing at our Costco as of yesterday.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

They didn't sell as well this year at our Costco's. I'm wondering if they'll even do them this year.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

They need to put more attention to the products ! My local costco had the skeletons in the middle of the last row ..and I bet some analyst is now questioning if it is worth carrying the product again since last year was lack luster..all because they practically hid the merchandise!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, ours had some after Halloween last year, I think the issue is they over purchased. The year before they sold out because they before Halloween, the year prior to that they sold out in 2-3 weeks. Last year they had so much stock, limited market and it didn't sell.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

It seems like anything short terms except maybe Christmas and super bowl get the little used corners of the store. Have a few I go into and it seems the same in each when it's "newly" arrived it's kinda out there... but after a week or so it get shoved off in the some middle isle no one goes into.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They change things up every few years too, right? Remember the giant skulls that are long gone?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

It would be really interesting to see some cool life size figured there! Like SAMs did that one year with the face ripper, dead eye drake and the spirit balls now that was cool. Although I love these skeletons, there are a little lame if costco keeps recycling them now 3 years in a row. I actually use them to make life size figures like this one


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone remember the SKU code for the skeletons?
You can ask customer service and get an exact count and date of delivery.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I checked last years thread it looks like it was 915602.


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, I don't work for Costco but I found some shipping info that shows containers arrived in the Pacific Northwest on 7/2 with Pose-n-stay Skeletons. Also this new item:

LIGHT UP EYES AND TIMER 168CNTS(2016PCS) NO. 571-1219-363 MINI SKELETON DOG WITH LIGHT UP EYES AND TIMER HS CODE 950590 DECLARE COSTCO. SHIPMENT, INCLUDING ITS , ANY NON- MANUFACTURED WOODEN MATERIAL, DUNNAGE, BRACING MATERIAL, PALLETS, CRATING OR OTHER NON-MANUFACTURED.

So I imagine in the next week or two we should start seeing this stuff hit the stores!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Checked the skeleton SKU with the Northern Colorado Springs store. 
None yet on order, according the customer service rep who patiently explained to me how far away Halloween still was.


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Abunai said:


> Checked the skeleton SKU with the Northern Colorado Springs store.
> None yet on order, according the customer service rep who patiently explained to me how far away Halloween still was.


How rude! Those often start showing up in stores mid-late July so you would think they would appear in their systems now.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I think you guys are jumping the gun a few weeks early. Looking at some old Costco posts from last year, July 29th seemed to be the landing day for most stores. According to one of my posts on July 29th I called my local store and they said that they were in route and they finally showed up on August 1st at price of $37.99.

Hard to believe that it has been a year already.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I recall about 5-6 years ago I could go into a Dollar tree and they had the beginnings of the Halloween stuff out by mid July. The following year it moved a couple weeks later and then again a week or 2 later yet. Same for most all stores seemed like they were rushing the fall holidays to get to the big ticket Christmas sooner. Heck the kids were barely out of school when the back to school stuff started to show up. I think that rushing the holidays became a turn off and slowly started to switched back to later launch dates for Halloween. After all we need to get that Back to School Stuff sold. Kinda scarey to walk into a Dollar Tree and see graduation, luau, 4th of July and Back to school all in the seasonal aisles at the same time. Costco is the odd bird... their seasonal sections seems to be planned to be very short lived. Here today and gone oops sorry you missed it. I recall a couple of years back got the costco catalog in the mail, in it was the pose and stay skelly went to my store several days later and they were sold out I missed it. I don't event think it was Sept yet. Again I'll say I think the only "holiday" that has longer then a week shelf life at Costco is Christmas and super bowl.


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey guys, someone posted on twitter a pic of the skeleton dogs at Costco this year with the LED eyes. I'm disappointed they look exactly the same as the ones last year. The light up eyes would be cool, but I don't need 2 dogs. It was posted 7/18 in SoCal, so they are starting to appear! 
Hope the link works for the pic.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CKM9_rzXAAIHxnU.jpg:large


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

queenofcups said:


> Hey guys, someone posted on twitter a pic of the skeleton dogs at Costco this year with the LED eyes. I'm disappointed they look exactly the same as the ones last year. The light up eyes would be cool, but I don't need 2 dogs. It was posted 7/18 in SoCal, so they are starting to appear!
> Hope the link works for the pic.
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CKM9_rzXAAIHxnU.jpg:large


If you bought a skeleton dog, then you are why there are more of them this year.


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> If you bought a skeleton dog, then you are why there are more of them this year.



Not sure what you mean.

I was just passing on the information - others might be interested, you know.


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

One more bit info - for those who are interested - it looks like the skellies this year at Costco will have LED eyes.

http://www.costco.com.mx/view/product/mx_catalog/cos_2,cos_2.7,cos_2.7.7/966565


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

*sigh*

Someone's gonna have to explain the led eye fascination to me. EVERYTHING has them these days. Personally don't care for it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Someone's gonna have to explain the led eye fascination to me. EVERYTHING has them these days. Personally don't care for it.


That's why I have wire cutters lying around everywhere. Well, that and to sever the larynx. As bad as the red eyes are, the sounds props make are sometimes worse.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

queenofcups said:


> One more bit info - for those who are interested - it looks like the skellies this year at Costco will have LED eyes.
> 
> http://www.costco.com.mx/view/product/mx_catalog/cos_2,cos_2.7,cos_2.7.7/966565


And he will speak spanish too!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Someone's gonna have to explain the led eye fascination to me. EVERYTHING has them these days. Personally don't care for it.


The LED eyes are so amazing they might even justify the price increase to $899.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

They have some Halloween stuff out at my Costco. They had some stacked skull heads and a small skeleton dog (a bulldog maybe?) with LED eyes. Both were about $20-$30.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

doto said:


> The LED eyes are so amazing they might even justify the price increase to $899.


I was in Costco today, and all their 3 meat pizzas were labeled more than $70. 

They had costumes for kids, the dog skeleton with light up eyes, a day of the dead style skeleton bust with light up eyes, something I've already forgot about...but no skeletons or skulls.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

The DotD bust sounds intriguing!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know for sure if Costco is getting skeletons in this year? Nothing lasts forever, especially at Costco. I kick myself for not buying a couple of those giant skulls a few years ago.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Ours here in Piitsburgh has had the skeleton dogs and large stack of skull pillars for a couple of weeks now. I have not seen the skeletons yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in our Costco in California (SF Bay area) and ours just had kids costumes in which is typical for them. Those always go out for there. Walked all around including last few years stocking areas but that's all I saw. I wish I would have thought to ask one of the stock people about last years SKU number to see what it showed. Sorry not thinking. I'm set I think for skeletons so am curious about other halloween things there but happy to give a shout out when I see the skeletons.

For those of you who have halloween in your stores, can you please post photos for anyone interested. Thanks.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Checked Costco in Gwinnett (outside ATL) yesterday, it only had one large rack of kids costumes.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a good omen folks. We had them last year around this time- late july. And GoS we will have to fire you as official halloween stuff hunter for "not thinking".


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

So, still nothing? I agree with matrixmom that this may be a bad sign. I was really hoping they would be in stores before Saturday when our membership expires but it's not looking good, is it? I really need at least 4 more for my display this year so I hate to have to go from one walgreens or CVS to another trying to hunt them down. Oh well, guess I'll have to make do.


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't believe this, but maybe Australian CostCo's are starting the Halloween push earlier than in the US?

I went to yesterday, and they had Pose N Stay skellies (with red LED eyes - that's new!), and a tombstone with LED lights and "spooky" audio triggered by proximity (I think). I was on my lunch break and in a hurry so didn't get a chance to have a proper look, but I'm going back on Friday so I'll check them out properly then.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> Not a good omen folks. We had them last year around this time- late july. And GoS we will have to fire you as official halloween stuff hunter for "not thinking".


I agree: not looking good. 

Last year, the customer service person could tell me several weeks in advance that they had X number of skeletons on order, and an approximate date of arrival when provided a SKU number. 

I visited our local Costco last night, with last years SKU number, and there were none on order. 

I called our local Costco today, with the SKU number of "El Skeletono" with the light up eyes, and that SKU didn't even show up in the system. 

She did a key word search, and found the skeleton dog, but no Pose and Stay skeletons.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Abunai said:


> I agree: not looking good.
> 
> Last year, the customer service person could tell me several weeks in advance that they had X number of skeletons on order, and an approximate date of arrival when provided a SKU number.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess it's on to plan B then. 
Looks like I'll be hitting up every Walgreens, CVS, and Target in my area. Hopefully, they'll have them again.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Was just in my local Costco no costumes BUT they did have the skelly dog with red LED eyes and a Day of the Dead Skeleton just the head and shoulders wearing a top hat I think it was... since it was all day of the dead painted up I didn't pay much attention to it. Nabbed 2 of the skelly dogs @$14.99 each I though that was a nice price especially since I saw the same dog minus the LED eye at Joann's last Friday for $39.99 . Joann's dog might have been a bit larger but not by much. Was more then a little miffed however Joann's had already hit them with the 40% tag so I couldn't use my 50% off coupon. GRRRRR... Joann's also had a skelly bird??? chicken? Vulture? same price and same 40% off tag.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

*Costco skeletons will be in locations soon*

I was informed there are pose n stays in the distribution centers waiting to be sent out to the locations. Should be there real soon. I will update when I hear more.


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

We have them in-store here in Australia already - they have red LED eyes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Danski reported under a Costco skeleton thread in Props Section that the skeletons are in the distribution centers now awaiting transfer to the stores.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

My costco just got in the skeletal dogs today, I picked up two and put them around my ponds out front. The employees hadn't seen them yet when I went through the checkout, and all were saying they wanted one on their break. No pose & stay skeletons though yet, just kids costumes out. I'm interested in seeing this day of the dead bust..


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Madame Leota, last year CVS had them online. Some of us got them with a 25% coupon and free shipping using their ExtraCare rewards card.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh this is sounding a lot more positive!! 

Gotta ask though, what is with the LED eyes?? If they do show up here I am going to have to hack them.......


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok then! Late is better than not at all!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

That is very good news! Hopefully, the price has not increased too much. I can live with the LED eyes if I have to.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm hearing the skeletons may be online only this year. Hopefully not, but this could be the case. It might be a California thing also, I am not informed about other states.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Check on the Costco Prop thread for some of the latest: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/142531-costco-skeletons-will-locations-soon.html


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Was just in my local Costco no costumes BUT a Day of the Dead Skeleton just the head and shoulders wearing a top hat I think it was... since it was all day of the dead painted up I didn't pay much attention to it. .


If you go back soon can you take a pic of the day of the dead guy, part of our haunt is day of the dead and I'm looking for props for it. 

~Tiff


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Also at Costco 54.99 I believe, didn't see them first hand, someone posted it on Twitter


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike and Tiff said:


> If you go back soon can you take a pic of the day of the dead guy, part of our haunt is day of the dead and I'm looking for props for it.
> 
> ~Tiff


Tiff someone on FB posted that. Let me go grab the photo for you.

EDIT: Added photo.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Oooo I like


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

we have the skeleton dogs here in canada with light up eyes... no full skellies yet.... hopefuly they show up soon i need a bunch


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

love the stacked skulls... anyone have a sku number? or confirm if they are coming to Canada?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*New Costco Prop -- giant Spider!*

Just checked the August Costco Connections online magazine to see if they had any halloween shown and sure enough they did. One page with Trick or Treat candies advertised and then saw on Page EC11 the Spider and the Skelly Dog shown (both are listed as Warehouse and costco.com available). That spider looks *great*!!! 39.99 plus S&H (#955183). The Dog is 24.99 delivered (#966570). I may be getting that spider. No, I'm pretty sure I'm going to get him if he doesn't get sold out first.

http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201508#pg85


Also saw with the costumes the 42-inch stacked skulls (#955184) on Pages 88-89:

http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201508#pg103

They don't list pricing on it and say Warehouse and Costco.com (available mid-August). If you click on the Skulls or the Spider to order it's not available to order yet.

Guessing there might be more halloween in the September Connections Magazine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Costco has a new Giant Spider prop coming along with the skelly dog and stacked skulls. Wrote about it under the General Section Costco Skeleton 2015 thread but here's the Costco Connection info. 

http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201508#pg85

http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201508#pg104


----------



## mindblender (Nov 3, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Costco has a new Giant Spider prop coming along with the skelly dog and stacked skulls. Wrote about it under the General Section Costco Skeleton 2015 thread but here's the Costco Connection info.
> 
> http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201508#pg85
> 
> http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201508#pg104


Hmm that Costco spider looks like the one from Frightprops (http://www.frightprops.com/spider-monstrous-prop.html) If it is the same, it is an awesome spider. I got a lot of comments about it last year. Hopefully it will be in the warehouses soon!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

YES!!! Another Costco Skellie thread!! I'm liking it! I bought 4 last year and people were looking at me like I had two heads. "Halloween? Already...?"


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Costco has a new Giant Spider prop coming along with the skelly dog and stacked skulls. Wrote about it under the General Section Costco Skeleton 2015 thread but here's the Costco Connection info.
> 
> http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201508#pg85
> 
> http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201508#pg104


That does look like the spider from Fright Props. $40 is a HECK of a low price though. The Fright Props one is $130 or so. I have two of them that I bought used from two different places. It will suck a little bit to not have something unique, if everybody can now get them for $40 from Costco, but oh, well. I'll buy a couple more. 

Do you know the SKU for the pose and stays, GoS?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone on Facebook just posted a picture of a Costco skeleton they bought this morning.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They're here! Someone on Facebook just posted a photo of one they bought this morning.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

My favorite skelly! Especially since they fit right back into the box they came in!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Abunai said:


> That does look like the spider from Fright Props. $40 is a HECK of a low price though. The Fright Props one is $130 or so. I have two of them that I bought used from two different places. It will suck a little bit to not have something unique, if everybody can now get them for $40 from Costco, but oh, well. I'll buy a couple more.
> 
> Do you know the SKU for the pose and stays, GoS?



What does the spider do? Love to see any videos of it if you have or can point us to.

Their magazine didn't have the skeleton guy in it so no SKU. But some people apparently are seeing them in their stores and sure someone will mention or it will be in their photo. I haven't seen any yet. I'm skellie'd out after 3 years of adding the Costco guys to my collection so won't be chasing them this year.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What does the spider do? Love to see any videos of it if you have or can point us to.


The ones I have are static, although they are supposed to have light up eyes. 
I used one of them to make an attacking spider prop like FrighProps offers:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow that spider moves! Nice job and thanks for the video. Is this your first year using it? I wonder if you can add some kind of webbing to it without ripping the webbing off when it jumps. Your jumping spider is sweet and I'd be grinning too seeing it come to life. I like how he/she was kind of dangling and wiggling at the end of the jumping cycle. We don't have much in the way of power tools and certainly no welding equipment or experience to use them and I have to say there's something kind of sexy in seeing a creation like this come to be. LOL. Lucky wife!

Now your wife can pack. I can't believe she fit that huge thing in your luggage. Funny if TSA would have asked to open the luggage for inspection. It does look like the same spider as what Costco has in their magazine. I was worried about storing a giant spider like that but seeing your video now not so much of a concern. Guess I could always store it in our luggage. Thanks again Abunai.


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

Screaming Demons said:


> They're here! Someone on Facebook just posted a photo of one they bought this morning.


really? Yay! Are they the same as last year or do they have the red led eyes everyone is talking about? I wonder if the price has gone up as well.
I really wish I had bought more last year. Kicking myself!


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

The skeletons will have light up eyes this year. Im not really into the light up eyes but I do have a confirmation on this. Item number 966565.


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

Danski said:


> The skeletons will have light up eyes this year. Im not really into the light up eyes but I do have a confirmation on this. Item number 699565.


thanks for the info. Do you know if prices are the same or if they have raised them?
Thanks again


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

No pricing info yet. Not sure if everyone caught my update that these may only be available online this year. That is what I'm hearing. It's a bummer. On the bright side those with no locations near may be able to get them this time around.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We stopped in ours today and were greeted at the entrance with the Day of the Dead bust. Other than costumes didn't see anything else. This has been the most prominently placed halloween item I have ever seen in this store over the years. At least I know halloween stuff is probably there waiting for staff to put it out. See another trip in my future this week. I'm looking for that Spider and want to see it in person. I thought this bust was pretty nice and didn't realize I had captured the eyes with different lights in them. He needs a señora don't you think? I didn't look closely at the box but I wonder if it's from the same Canadian company that made the two versions of talking giant skulls a few years back. The quality I thought was excellent on them and I think Mr. Day of the Dead is very nicely done too. I suppose if you want to do some painting you could easily turn him into a Voodoo Mardi Gras type of prop with that big black top hat on.

















Rated indoor use only and will be available at Costco.com. Additional info in album.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, GoS!
We used it in our haunt in 2014. Our haunt video is on the same YouTube channel if you are interested. 
We bought another one of those spiders, used, at Midwest Haunter's Convention, and will need to figure out a way to use this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Abunai said:


> Thanks for the kind words, GoS!
> We used it in our haunt in 2014. Our haunt video is on the same YouTube channel if you are interested.
> We bought another one of those spiders, used, at Midwest Haunter's Convention, and will need to figure out a way to use this year.



If you are looking for ideas for the second spider, don't know if you have the set up for this, but if you could make the legs move back and forth, I think it might be cool to have the spider decend from above somewhere (tall tree branch, high porch area, etc) like it's on a web coming down. Or maybe rig it to run up and down the side wall of your house, etc. very cool if its a two story! Making big stuff look alive is always an eye catcher and I think would scare some of the little ones for sure. Curious how heavy this guy is as sold. Is he filled with light stuffing? My Costco has their Day of the Dead bust on display as you walk in so hoping the Spider might be put out this week.

I'll be checking out your video.

update: just started looking through and watching your videos on your channel and highly recomend your barn wall video. That came out great. Thanks for sharing your knowledge on doing these. It turned out amazing. I was thinking of using a wood paint rocker tool (like i saw Martha Stewart use) and the wire brushes worked so much better IMO.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> We stopped in ours today and were greeted at the entrance with the Day of the Dead bust. Other than costumes didn't see anything else. This has been the most prominently placed halloween item I have ever seen in this store over the years. At least I know halloween stuff is probably there waiting for staff to put it out. See another trip in my future this week. I'm looking for that Spider and want to see it in person. I thought this bust was pretty nice and didn't realize I had captured the eyes with different lights in them. He needs a señora don't you think? I didn't look closely at the box but I wonder if it's from the same Canadian company that made the two versions of talking giant skulls a few years back. The quality I thought was excellent on them and I think Mr. Day of the Dead is very nicely done too. I suppose if you want to do some painting you could easily turn him into a Voodoo Mardi Gras type of prop with that big black top hat on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't normally go for Day of the Dead decor. but in person, this bust was pretty cool, love the color changing flower eyes...I picked one up...my first Halloween purchase of 2015, yay!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my god I want that. We were at Costco yesterday, all they had was the skeleton dog. I bout one of those at $16.99.


Ghost of Spookie said:


> We stopped in ours today and were greeted at the entrance with the Day of the Dead bust. Other than costumes didn't see anything else. This has been the most prominently placed halloween item I have ever seen in this store over the years. At least I know halloween stuff is probably there waiting for staff to put it out. See another trip in my future this week. I'm looking for that Spider and want to see it in person. I thought this bust was pretty nice and didn't realize I had captured the eyes with different lights in them. He needs a señora don't you think? I didn't look closely at the box but I wonder if it's from the same Canadian company that made the two versions of talking giant skulls a few years back. The quality I thought was excellent on them and I think Mr. Day of the Dead is very nicely done too. I suppose if you want to do some painting you could easily turn him into a Voodoo Mardi Gras type of prop with that big black top hat on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is the spider Ghost of Spooky refers to.

http://www.costco.com/Giant-Spider-with-LED-Eyes-and-Timer-Function.product.100161623.html


----------



## mmmkap (Jul 30, 2015)

I would like to know the answer to that as well. I asked at Costco a couple of days ago but they could only tell me that they should be getting them, not that they even were for sure. Did you see the dog skeleton? I got him and am going to put him in the cometary with a skeleton walking him.


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

No skellies?? On no!!!! I was trying to buy a few each year to have an army of them. Well maybe it's just still early.


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

As of today, my Costco had the skeleton dog ($16.99), stacked skulls ($58.99), and the day of the dead skull ($19.99). I bought one of the dogs for now and will probably buy at least one more. No spiders or pose and stay skellies...


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Ooh, I like the stacked skulls. $60 is a little dear though, and they're likely to be more up here. Assuming we even get them.


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

LadyMage said:


> Ooh, I like the stacked skulls. $60 is a little dear though, and they're likely to be more up here. Assuming we even get them.


Yeah, they were pretty nice. It's a pretty large prop and heavy. It's not made of plastic. It is also very clearly labeled an indoor-only item. I couldn't talk myself into pulling the trigger on it at that price either...


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Indoor only kinda kills it for me. My poor bank account is probably jumping for joy.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Went to the Costco in Kennesaw, GA today for lunch. They had costumes, dog skeleton and the Day of the Dead skeleton head.I already have a large dog skeleton, and oddly, I have no interest in collecting other skeletons. Usually, I am a sucker for sets. No pose-n-stay skeletons which is what I wanted.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.costco.com/60"-Pose-N-St...es-and-Timer-Function-.product.100155247.html


$37 for a pose-n-stay with light up eyes, another $8 for shipping. (Plus or minus whatever they want for non-members.) Looks pretty much just like what I've seen going for $50 at Big Lots and At Home. Home Depot still has the best price so far, $30 with free shipping to the store (or for orders over $45). But HD's are backordered until the end of this month. (And online only!)

ETA: for non-members of Costco, it's about $2/skeleton extra, or about 5% of the total before shipping.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Our San Diego Costco (Morena) had the dog skeleton ($15.99), stacked skulls ($54.99) and the Day of the Dead bust ($19.99). No full sized skeletons or spiders or costumes. The display is near the registers, right next to the surfboards and paddleboards.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kakugori, I clicked on the fall decor using your posted link and Man did you see the 59-inch skeleton spider they have! I'm thinking I might want that one over the hairy one....guessing some of this stuff is .com only but wish they would state that somewhere. Hate to pay shipping if I don't have to since I have a Costco nearby.

http://www.costco.com/fall-decor.html

So I called Costco.com customer service and spoke to a very nice lady. She said the items that will be stocked in the store will have the text saying warehouse availability under the picture generally. If the item has an additional shipping cost associated with it it will be listed near the photo. She said some of the smaller stuff may have shipping included in the price. Things ship UPS to you and not to the store for pick up. She said to keep in mind things that say Warehouse may not arrive for several weeks there and if you miss going to the store when they come in they could get sold out so sometimes shipping to you is not a bad way to go. I also asked about how to pay on line because they only take their cash cards and AMEX in the store, and she said they do both of those online as well as VISA and MasterCard. Hope that helps some of you out there.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The first thing I'm going to do with my skeletons is pull the LED eyes out. The second thing I'm going to do is figure out a new use for the timer they include with the LEDs this year.


----------



## rorokoz (Aug 16, 2010)

I just ordered mine from Home Depot. At 26.99 I couldn't beat the price, and it was free shipping. Hopefully they are the same quality as Costco.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I ordered from Home Depot as well. I'm guessing they may not be the exact quality we've become accustomed to but the price is right and since our Costco membership expired 7/31 this just seems like the way to go. I suppose if they're really bad they can be returned.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Home Depot poseable skeletons (Home Accents Holiday) are not the same so not necessarily a better deal. One, they would say Pose-N-Stay which is a trademarked name and the ones Costco sells. Two, if you look at the leg bones the Pose-N-Stays are not anotomically correct, having the thinner leg bone on the inside. HD's has it on the outside. Three, While both have lit LED eyes, Costco says theirs have a timer, HD has no mention of a timer. Four, they use different batteries in them. Five, I don't believe the material is the same. Costco uses Polypropylene frames and HD says light weight plastic. If the HD skeleton material is anything like the old Walgreen's Wallies, mine popped out at some joints and over time split at some of the seams. I haven't had anything like that happen with the Costco Pose-N-Stays. They each have their plus and minuses I guess, but I think it's important people don't go into the HD ones thinking they are the same as the Costco ones.

I suspect the HD poseable skeletons are more like the ones Big Lots is carrying but not sure if those are the same or not. BL's have what we can call hollow feet, with hollowed out bones on the underside (not something you would necessarily want to use if your guy was laying out on the grave with the bottom of his feet exposed). For those of you who ordered the HD skelly, it would be great if you could post closeup photos of him for everyone here to see. People get pretty picky about the skeleton they use so sure it would be helpful.

BTW did you notice HD.com has Seasons Pose and Stays (again not sure if same or just a typo on name) for $165 and $175! The Zombie one I'm pretty sure is a Pose-N-Stay. Yikes that's gotta be more than SH or GR charges. Suspect a move on their part to steer people to their HD Home Accents Holiday branded skeletons. Haha.


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

I also ordered from Home Depot since it was a low price and free shipping.
They are back ordered and not due to arrive for me for about a month. I will post pics once I get it.

Costco has them online but not in the stores yet, still hoping they will put them in store and I will grab another one!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

thehalloweenchick said:


> I also ordered from Home Depot since it was a low price and free shipping.
> They are back ordered and not due to arrive for me for about a month. I will post pics once I get it.
> 
> Costco has them online but not in the stores yet, still hoping they will put them in store and I will grab another one!


The photos would be great. From what Danski posted in the Costco prop section thread and from what the Costco.com CS rep told me last night the Pose-N-Stay skeleton at Costco will be only available thru the website to order and deliver to your home. The website product page does not have "Available at Warehouse" listed on it like some of the other items in the Warehouse show on their pages so that seems to agree with what we've been told.


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kakugori, I clicked on the fall decor using your posted link and Man did you see the 59-inch skeleton spider they have! I'm thinking I might want that one over the hairy one....guessing some of this stuff is .com only but wish they would state that somewhere. Hate to pay shipping if I don't have to since I have a Costco nearby.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/fall-decor.html


I'm diggin the medium and large skeleton dogs that HD has too....I might get those instead of more small ones from Costco.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scooter072 said:


> I'm diggin the medium and large skeleton dogs that HD has too....I might get those instead of more small ones from Costco.


Do you mean the medium and large dogs from Costco.com?


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Do you mean the medium and large dogs from Costco.com?


LOL...yes, I meant Costco. Thanks for correcting that...


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

*2015 Costco Skeletons*

In the UK we have the small dog, the Day of the Dead bust and the light up skeleton. Was in today and someone bought 8 skeletons in one go!!


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

*Costco skeletons and other stuff is on costco.com*

The pose n stays and other Halloween items are up on the costco.com website now. Get um while their hot.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Y.pestis (Jul 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Home Depot poseable skeletons (Home Accents Holiday) are not the same so not necessarily a better deal. One, they would say Pose-N-Stay which is a trademarked name and the ones Costco sells. Two, if you look at the leg bones the Pose-N-Stays are not anotomically correct, having the thinner leg bone on the inside. HD's has it on the outside. Three, While both have lit LED eyes, Costco says theirs have a timer, HD has no mention of a timer. Four, they use different batteries in them. Five, I don't believe the material is the same. Costco uses Polypropylene frames and HD says light weight plastic. If the HD skeleton material is anything like the old Walgreen's Wallies, mine popped out at some joints and over time split at some of the seams. I haven't had anything like that happen with the Costco Pose-N-Stays. They each have their plus and minuses I guess, but I think it's important people don't go into the HD ones thinking they are the same as the Costco ones.
> 
> I suspect the HD poseable skeletons are more like the ones Big Lots is carrying but not sure if those are the same or not. BL's have what we can call hollow feet, with hollowed out bones on the underside (not something you would necessarily want to use if your guy was laying out on the grave with the bottom of his feet exposed). For those of you who ordered the HD skelly, it would be great if you could post closeup photos of him for everyone here to see. People get pretty picky about the skeleton they use so sure it would be helpful.
> 
> BTW did you notice HD.com has Seasons Pose and Stays (again not sure if same or just a typo on name) for $165 and $175! The Zombie one I'm pretty sure is a Pose-N-Stay. Yikes that's gotta be more than SH or GR charges. Suspect a move on their part to steer people to their HD Home Accents Holiday branded skeletons. Haha.


Thanks for pointing out those differences....I was wondering and now have a better idea what to expect. I went ahead and ordered a couple of the HD skellies since the manager at our costco didn't know if they were getting the pose n stays. I plan on corpsing them us Stoloween style so it shouldn't be a big deal if they're a little flimsy. By the tiem I'm done with the plastic and latex they should survive a nuclear holocaust....hopefully. I'll be sure and take some pics to post before I do anything to alter them.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

In the other thread I started I mentioned I don't believe the pose n stays will be in the costco locations this year. I was informed they will most likely be online only this year. I helped get the info to the forum members last year.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

So, we had Buckies, Bluckies, and Wallies. I have a name for the new ones from Home Depot: Homies. If you have them in your car, a hearse or any other wheeled conveyance, you can say "you're rollin' with the homies."


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Home Depot poseable skeletons (Home Accents Holiday) are not the same so not necessarily a better deal. One, they would say Pose-N-Stay which is a trademarked name and the ones Costco sells. Two, if you look at the leg bones the Pose-N-Stays are not anotomically correct, having the thinner leg bone on the inside. HD's has it on the outside. Three, While both have lit LED eyes, Costco says theirs have a timer, HD has no mention of a timer. Four, they use different batteries in them. Five, I don't believe the material is the same. Costco uses Polypropylene frames and HD says light weight plastic. If the HD skeleton material is anything like the old Walgreen's Wallies, mine popped out at some joints and over time split at some of the seams. I haven't had anything like that happen with the Costco Pose-N-Stays. They each have their plus and minuses I guess, but I think it's important people don't go into the HD ones thinking they are the same as the Costco ones.
> 
> I suspect the HD poseable skeletons are more like the ones Big Lots is carrying but not sure if those are the same or not. BL's have what we can call hollow feet, with hollowed out bones on the underside (not something you would necessarily want to use if your guy was laying out on the grave with the bottom of his feet exposed). For those of you who ordered the HD skelly, it would be great if you could post closeup photos of him for everyone here to see. People get pretty picky about the skeleton they use so sure it would be helpful.
> 
> BTW did you notice HD.com has Seasons Pose and Stays (again not sure if same or just a typo on name) for $165 and $175! The Zombie one I'm pretty sure is a Pose-N-Stay. Yikes that's gotta be more than SH or GR charges. Suspect a move on their part to steer people to their HD Home Accents Holiday branded skeletons. Haha.


Wow, that's a lot of info for a plastic skeleton!
But, for what it's worth, the bones in the lower leg are actually incorrect on the two pose n stays that I have now. The tibia is the large bone that should be on the inside and attach to the big toe. The fibula is the thin bone that runs along the outside. It doesn't bother me and hasn't seemed to cause any problems for them either. They don't really walk around a lot.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

There are available online - http://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?storeId=10301&catalogId=10701&langId=-1&refine=&keyword=skeleton


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Unfortunately I believe they will be online only this year.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

*Costco skeletons will be in locations soon*

Saw someone buy 8 Skellies in our Costco the other day.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Was it in California?


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Just called the location nearest to me (Waltham, MA) and they only have the dog skeleton out on display. The woman I spoke with wasn't sure if they would have the other items later.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Danski said:


> Was it in California?


No in the UK. I was a bit shocked because they are £40 here, so touch over $60 each, a total of £320, or a shade under $500.


----------



## Michael Smith (Nov 5, 2014)

That seems like a pretty good price for the pose-and-stays. I'm just starting up my collection and need a few skellies, so I may order some.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I've tracked them at our local Costco stores for the last 3 years. 
I usually get positive confirmation, by mid-July, that they are on order and will be carried in the store. 
I'm not getting that same confirmation this year. 
I've used every SKU that I've seen for them, and customer service says they are not in their system. I've had them search by keyword, and the only thing that shows up is the skeleton dog, which is already in our local stores. 

I wouldn't bet on the pose-n-stay skeletons being sold in-store this year. 

I'm "skeleton rich", so I don't need to get any more this year, but others may want to order them at Costco online if you want Costco skeletons this year.


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

I asked at Costco today, and they said they are in the system (they looked it up on their computer - not website), but none are on order yet. She said to check back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

I would be surprised because I spoke to an individual that is a person that would know if they will be in locations, and was told online only. Now it could be California only but I would be surprised to see them in locations. At least in California. But---- you never know. I wouldn't wait too long if you are interested. We-----I mean they might not have as many on hand as in the past.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Was at Costco in Culver City/Marina del Rey, California and saw this:


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

I should have picked up the Skeleton dog and stacked skulls. They are cheaper in the stores than online. 

http://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch...&keyword=Halloween&storeId=10301&refine=30012


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

For anyone interested in the pose n stay without lights Kmart has them for $49 using the $5 off coupon, 10% off Halloween items automatically applied, and free shipping. Once you factor in cost of shipping and my surcharge for not being a Costco member it's about the same price. Bonus with Kmart I had $15 in surprise points with any $20 order, so I paid $40 for the skeleton (couldn't use the $5 off using these points).


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

They are coming up at 59.99 (less 10% - $6) when I check the Kmart page.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Went to lunch at Costco on Friday. The only difference in Halloween decor between Monday and Friday was the addition of the stacked skulls with LED eyes. Nothing Costco has to offer has lit a fire under me. The dog is okay, but everyone has dogs. The Day of the Dead is nice, but it is more for those that throw indoor shindigs.


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

slanks said:


> They are coming up at 59.99 (less 10% - $6) when I check the Kmart page.


Log in to your account on shopyourway, search under coupons and load the $5 off $50 kmart coupon to your account. You can also check to see if you have any surprise points. when you go back to kmart checkout you'll have to click apply coupon.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Just went to the costco website and the skletons are listed for $36.99. So if they never make it to the stores, at least they are still available. I am still digging both of the spiders listed. Hard to tell how big the spiders are since the legs are included in the dimensions but the pricing seems great for 59 inch spiders.

Pose-N-Stay

http://www.costco.com/60"-Pose-N-St...es-and-Timer-Function-.product.100155247.html


Spiders

http://www.costco.com/59"-Skeleton-Spider-with-LED-Eyes-and-Timer-Function.product.100155915.html

http://www.costco.com/Giant-Spider-with-LED-Eyes-and-Timer-Function.product.100161623.html


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought the day of the dead bust yesterday. So far, the Denver area Costcos only have the dog and the bust. I don't know if I need anymore pose n stay skeletons, as I have seven, but I may pick up some when they come in. I am interested in the large dog on the website (I have the other two) the fabric spider, and the stacked skulls. And I said I wasn't going to buy much this year. Oh well, so much for that. I do need some cheep Walgreen's skellies for animated props. They are much easier than the pose n stays to run rods up their spines.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Still nothing on the Canadian site at all. Not sure if I should be happy about that since I'm broke, or bummed since I want stuff. Can I be both?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> I bought the day of the dead bust yesterday. So far, the Denver area Costcos only have the dog and the bust. I don't know if I need anymore pose n stay skeletons, as I have seven, but I may pick up some when they come in. I am interested in the large dog on the website (I have the other two) the fabric spider, and the stacked skulls. And I said I wasn't going to buy much this year. Oh well, so much for that. I do need some cheep Walgreen's skellies for animated props. They are much easier than the pose n stays to run rods up their spines.


Walgreens sells pose n stays now, assuming they bring them back this year. I think they have for the last two years.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> Walgreens sells pose n stays now, assuming they bring them back this year. I think they have for the last two years.


Ooo, thanks for the information. I'll have to see if I can find them someplace else then.


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

Found the giant spider in Costco this weekend. It looks like the Monstrous Spider I have seen in other web sites that usually retails for over $100, but it only costs $39.99 at Costco.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LadyMage said:


> Still nothing on the Canadian site at all. Not sure if I should be happy about that since I'm broke, or bummed since I want stuff. Can I be both?


Roach, a Canadian haunter, just posted photos under the Halloween Sightings in Stores Shopping thread stickie of a really cool skull candle I wish we had available to us here in the U.S.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Saw them on the weekend they are pretty cool. Did not see them on the US or Canadian site..


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Heading for Costco later this week. Woohoo!


----------



## jessa13 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ross has skeleton dogs. They're 11.99 I believe. They have a collar and a leash attached to them.


----------



## Excogitate (Sep 1, 2013)

*Go costco*

They got there stuff out... No skellies yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Excogitate said:


> They got there stuff out... No skellies yet.


Oh crap! Just when I had decided to go the skeleton spider route you post that photo of the other spider!!


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

There's already a thread for the Costco merchandise: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142178-2015-costco-skeletons-decorations.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

True, but for the last few years there's always been a thread under the Prop Section (although I think it was labeled Skeletons this year instead of a more generic title but no one knew in advance what Costco would carry this year) because some of the stuff is clearly props like the skeletons, spiders, dogs. Then when people who didn't visit the Prop Section missed out on getting the Costco skeletons at such a great price before it sold out at their store, it kind of ended up with HF having a thread for Props here and a thread under the General Discussions area for store shopping. People looking for props generally don't care about the other halloween items that Costco has carried like candy dishes, wreaths etc. But I do remember there is another thread for Costco this year under the Prop Section.


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

I think i need to go back to Costco! I saw the dog and pile of skulls but that spider is amazing! that would go great in my outdoor haunt this year!


----------



## Nyghthawke (Oct 7, 2013)

I really need that spider! I have/had one exactly like it, but the wire connecting the front right leg to the body broke/came loose so now she just sorta waves limply to people from the roof.  I think she needs a friend!


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

Kmart is 25% off today only. Pose n stay skeletons are $45.89. May be able to use a $5 off $50 code if you buy more than one or use a filler item.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

So far this year, I bought the small bulldog, the day of the dead bust, two stacked skulls, the giant spider, the skeleton spider online, and the large dog online.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the Shellie's are only available online this year. Better grab some if you want them. One of the haunters here took the number to the customer service people at the warehouse and they didn't have it in their system as being on order.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

I purchased two spiders from Costco this weekend, even picked up one for a friend. $39.99. 
It's HUGE. Here it is on my car hood.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

Also, my Costco didn't have any skellies. 
Last year they didn't sell as well as the year prior as some were marked down some weeks after they came out. 
The stacked skulls here in SE Pennsylvania were $69.99!!


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

My Costco didn't have the skellies this year, but I did buy 2 spiders for myself, and 1 for a friend. When I got it home it looked a lot larger than it did at Costco, probably because it was stacked 6+ feet in the air. Here it is on my car hood. It was a great buy for $39.99.


----------



## DryOl'Bones (Aug 7, 2014)

PLENTY of Costco dogs around my area. How could I resist? I bought three of them. They'll make a great addition to my gravedigger scene this year. They've been in stores for weeks, and hardly any have been taken.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I came across a thread the other night from two years ago complaining about people buying the dogs from Grandin Road and marking them up on ebay. Now so many people have one they just sit there in the stores.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Witchywoo said:


> My Costco didn't have the skellies this year, but I did buy 2 spiders for myself, and 1 for a friend. When I got it home it looked a lot larger than it did at Costco, probably because it was stacked 6+ feet in the air. Here it is on my car hood. It was a great buy for $39.99.
> View attachment 249678


Is this the same spider walgreens had last year? I know I bought one clearanced but can't remember where I put it now. Don't know HOW I lost something so big


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

I've bought the Pose n Stay Skeleton from UK Costco online, due tomorrow! My first Pose N Stay!


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure as I rarely go to Walgreens.


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

Australian Costcos have the Pose N Stays and sound reactive tombstones as well as of a week ago. That was literally all they had, but they hadn't put them at the front of the store yet. We randomly found them at the back of the garden shed/outdoors furniture area. They usually wait until the first week of September to start bringing things out to the front of the store so a bit more waiting here. 
I did buy a tombstone though *chuckle*. I'm thinking I'll also buy another skelly this year so that I can have a bride and groom set.


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

Adelaide Costco has the skeletons, tombstones, skull pillars, and the giant spiders. They sold out of the first batch of spiders in two days but are getting 24 more in tomorrow so I'll be making a run out there on my lunch break. :-D


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

EdgarWhelp said:


> Adelaide Costco has the skeletons, tombstones, skull pillars, and the giant spiders. They sold out of the first batch of spiders in two days but are getting 24 more in tomorrow so I'll be making a run out there on my lunch break. :-D


Awesome! Thanks for the heads up  I'm in the ACT but I'm going to guess that they release stuff nationwide around the same time (as it seems that we even have stuff releasing at the same time as the US stores) so I'll be doing a run on the weekend to see what I can dig up. Super excited about skull pillars! Hopefully with how quickly they ran out of stuff last year they might consider upping their range. We can only hope


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

He came!









I'm pretty impressed with him! Wish there was more movement in the shoulders but he was well worth the money. I was a little worried he wouldn't have any movement in his neck as it's a red LED model (as mentioned earlier in the thread) but it's fine! Yay!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My sister the Costco member ordered me 3 skeletons yesterday. I should have them soon. Yipee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

If anyone has the 59" Skeleton Spider, I would love to see photos of it. (Hard to tell scale from the store photos)


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's the spider.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

I really hope will get those spiders at Costco in Canada I really want one..


----------



## maybeling (Aug 15, 2015)

I ordered 2 of the Costco skeletons online, unfortunately 1 is going back.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

EdgarWhelp said:


> Adelaide Costco has the skeletons, tombstones, skull pillars, and the giant spiders. They sold out of the first batch of spiders in two days but are getting 24 more in tomorrow so I'll be making a run out there on my lunch break. :-D



You are so lucky. My Costco only has the stacked skulls, small dog, and the Mexican skeleton bust. I might have to just order the spiders online. It seems like nothing is really selling fast especially the stacked skulls. The dog is probably the top seller with about a third of the pallet gone in about three weeks.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Col. Fryght said:


> You are so lucky. My Costco only has the stacked skulls, small dog, and the Mexican skeleton bust. I might have to just order the spiders online. It seems like nothing is really selling fast especially the stacked skulls. The dog is probably the top seller with about a third of the pallet gone in about three weeks.


That is what mine started with and they just added the spiders this week so yours may be getting in more stuff. I was hoping for the human skeleton again but they don't have that yet at mine.


----------



## SBurg (Aug 11, 2014)

Is anyone planning on putting the giant Costco spider outside? I know it's indoor only and has a battery pack, but I think it would look great crawling up the house! What are your plans?


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

SBurg said:


> Is anyone planning on putting the giant Costco spider outside? I know it's indoor only and has a battery pack, but I think it would look great crawling up the house! What are your plans?


Yes, I bought 5 of them to put on the outside of the house to make it look like they are trying to get in. With some spider webs it could make a cool scene. (I think Ive seen this before, maybe on this site) I may hit the spiders with some silicon spray to see if i can waterproof them but I am not worried if the electronics gets ruined.


----------



## Y.pestis (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally got in my Home Depot skellie order. So I only pre ordered 2 since I wasn't sure what the quality would be at $29 but I'm def going to go buy a few more when they hit the store. It is indeed worth the price...plesaed with the size, poses well, lights in eyes are good if you like that. On the negative side there's a wierd wavy seam going across the top of the skull, bones are fine but again seams are an issue and size of hands and feet is on the small side. If you plan to corpse and /or partially disassemble then those are minor issues and won't affect the quality of your build. Just my two cents worth...


----------



## SBurg (Aug 11, 2014)

internet troll said:


> Yes, I bought 5 of them to put on the outside of the house to make it look like they are trying to get in. With some spider webs it could make a cool scene. (I think Ive seen this before, maybe on this site) I may hit the spiders with some silicon spray to see if i can waterproof them but I am not worried if the electronics gets ruined.


Awesome! I'm like you - not worried about ruining the electronics. I have a couple of giant spider webs, but I think I will secure it to the house. Just need to find the best way to do so as it has some weight to it. Sure yours will look great! Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Y.pestis said:


> Finally got in my Home Depot skellie order. So I only pre ordered 2 since I wasn't sure what the quality would be at $15 but I'm def going to go buy a few more when they hit the store. It is indeed worth the price...plesaed with the size, poses well, lights in eyes are good if you like that. On the negative side there's a wierd wavy seam going across the top of the skull, bones are fine but again seams are an issue and size of hands and feet is on the small side. If you plan to corpse and /or partially disassemble then those are minor issues and won't affect the quality of your build. Just my two cents worth...


This is the Costco thread not the HD one so not exactly sure why you posted your pics in this thread. Your two skeletons from HD (and carried by Big Lots this year) aren't the same as what Costco (or CVS) sells. The Costco version will hold up longer without falling apart at the seams and joints, and they have better feet (not shells of a top foot) and better hands. There is a reason people look for these beyond the poseability. The other ones are fine for corpsing and body parts when they come apart.


----------



## Y.pestis (Jul 7, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> This is the Costco thread not the HD one so not exactly sure why you posted your pics in this thread. Your two skeletons from HD (and carried by Big Lots this year) aren't the same as what Costco (or CVS) sells. The Costco version will hold up longer without falling apart at the seams and joints, and they have better feet (not shells of a top foot) and better hands. There is a reason people look for these beyond the poseability. The other ones are fine for corpsing and body parts when they come apart.



Sorry man. Someone earlier on in the thread had asked about the differences in the Costco vs the Home Depot ones. If folks think this was inappropriate I would be glad to move or delete.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No that's fine but would have been helpful to have quoted the original post asking about the differences, just don't want members not familiar with the products to be confused into thinking they are the same and if they don't have a Costco they can buy the same thing at HD. Not everyone reads these threads in their entirety so could have missed that point.

For the home haunter who isn't going to wire and corpse skeletons but just wants to pull out a poseable skeleton each year from storage for their kids, the Costco skeleton is really nice for this purpose. For about the same price as the HD $30 skellys the Costco ones will get you through years of use.


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

I fall in love with everything CrazyBones Produces... This guy is around $60-70 anywhere else I've seen him... Does anyone have reference pictures with real people or objects? It says 59" but with many Halloween things... How you measure makes the difference


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, I went in to my local Costco today and as of yet, they only have the skull stacks (of which I bought one, at $80 it wasn't terrible for something that's so solid, but we sure do pay a lot more than you guys in the US!) the skellies, the tombstones and the giant spiders. I'm hoping that they get more stuff in the next few weeks, because last year there were a few smaller things like lanterns etc. that weren't quite as bank destroying but were still very solid quality and good to last a few years.

I've found that that's the biggest problem here in Australia. Sure, you can buy decorations etc but they're never very good quality. Generally cheap thin plastic that will break at the slightest touch, and NEVER anything that's a good scene setting stuff. It's more like cheap plastic goblets, plastic pennant banners, crappy little spiders... You get the idea.
You'd expect to get maybe two years out of them at best. Everything I've gotten from Costco is solid enough to last 10 years or more, and I don't mind paying a bit more cash for something that I know we'll get heaps of use out of. 
I didn't get another skellie yet, I'm going to wait another 2 weeks and see if they have more stuff in. I'm really crossing my fingers for the dog or spider skellies, that'd be amazing!


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

While I agree that almost everything else on the planet is more expensive for us compared to the USA, you know what's interesting? The stacked skulls are actually more expensive in the US than here, once you take the exchange rate into account. They're $69.95 in the US which = $98! The giant spiders however are $5 more expensive here than the US. I worked it out the other day after I bought my spider and was pretty happy with that!

And I agree, compared to all the other rubbish we get here the CostCo stuff is very good.


----------



## threader (Oct 2, 2013)

I asked if the 5ft skeletons would be in store this year at the membership desk. The guy poked at the computer for a few minutes and said the store a few miles away has them on order and they should arrive during the first week of September. He said they would be $34.99. Assuming this is accurate, it is a sign of good things to come. Not sure if this is the LED model or not. I'm not really a huge fan of those LEDs so I'll probably remove them if they are the LED version.

I asked if that store would have them and he was unsure. He said none were ordered yet, but that could all change over the next few weeks. What is odd to me is they have the skeleton dog, stack of skulls, spider, and day of the dead skull in the store for a few weeks now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I know, I know, not a "prop" and not even neccessarily "Halloween".

Picked me up a pair of these, though.

http://www.costco.com/ION-Audio-Blo...ortable-Speaker-System.product.100215941.html

Sound great, work as advertised for my home. (wireless, and able to pair). If you're looking for a portable sound system because, like me, you tend to do several Halloween events in random locations (schools, parking lots, parks, etc), these are certainly worth consideration. Wireless opens many options for my yard, too.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I went to my local Costco for lunch yesterday. Still no pose-n-stay skeletons, but they have doubled the display area for the skeleton dogs and they have added the furry spider.

The spider is absolutely fantastic for the $40. It is really cool and huge. I am kind of embarrassed that I paid about $125 for a different slightly bigger mega spider last year. The Costco spider is a tremendous value, in my opinion.


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I know, I know, not a "prop" and not even neccessarily "Halloween".
> 
> Picked me up a pair of these, though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, the Australian Costcos don't have ordering online so I had a poke around because I was curious and why not... And saw that you can buy actual, bonafide coffins from Costco over there?! HAHAHAHA! Sorry, that probably seems normal to everyone over there, but the idea of being able to buy a coffin from a store like that is amusing to say the least. I wish we could, that'd make an AWESOME Halloween prop!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I know, I know, not a "prop" and not even neccessarily "Halloween".
> 
> Picked me up a pair of these, though.
> 
> ...


Yes, and what's really cool for these bluetooth speakers; I bought a bluetooth transmitter for a projector I'll have inside, and when you plug it into audio output of projector, allows you to pair it to the wireless bluetooth speakers outside. I'll be using it for the audio on the newest Atmosfearfx Witches DVD.
I bought this one:
http://amzn.com/B00P24XKS8


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

TubaManMoore said:


> View attachment 250431
> I fall in love with everything CrazyBones Produces... This guy is around $60-70 anywhere else I've seen him... Does anyone have reference pictures with real people or objects? It says 59" but with many Halloween things... How you measure makes the difference


I do. Ill post pics when my phone is done charging. I think he is closer to 48-50 inches wide. He definitely is not 5 ft wide.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

FYI GUYS - I was at Costco the other night and they still had a handful of spiders/wreaths left. However I noticed those stacked skulls were marked down to $57-ish from the original cost at my location of $69.99.
Other Costcos may start marking them down too. Keep an eye out. I wish they'd mark the spider down a little more too, he was still at full price of $40.00


----------



## newbies13 (Aug 24, 2015)

What is the deal with costco skeletons? Are they just good quality/price?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The real pose n stays from costco are a lot better quality than the ones I have seen at big lots, and party city. The latter look very cheap. I hope Costco gets them. Need some more, they tend to snap in half after couple years in the heat down here.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

matrixmom said:


> The real pose n stays from costco are a lot better quality than the ones I have seen at big lots, and party city. The latter look very cheap. I hope Costco gets them. Need some more, they tend to snap in half after couple years in the heat down here.


I am pretty sure they won't be in locations this year. I know they are on line and now have light up eyes on them. If you want the costco ones might need to go to the website for them. They are more now when you add in shipping though.


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

That would be great! Though it appears to be out of stock on the Costco site now! *booo* lol


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Just got the pose n stay skeleton and large skeleton dog that I ordered online. pretty happy with them.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Your dog is big because the large skeleton dog is big!!! What breed is your dog? I tried to get my 10 month old French mastiff to sit next to the skeleton but he wouldn't sit still.

The two dogs on the right and the skeleton are from Costco, the dog sitting is from Grandinroad. Costco skeleton's are the same quality of Grandinroad for half the price. I'm happy. I ordered another large dog from Costco (not in pic) before they sold out of it.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

My dog is a Rottweiler mix.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love all your skelly/real dog pics! Boy what a wide variety of dogs are out there now. I bought two of the bulldogs when they first came out and that was all there was. The skeleton animals are quite a large product line for CrazyBonez and from all the photos and places I've seen them in, CB is doing very well! With so many people having pets, they have a wide appeal.

I was debating on which spider if any I was going to buy/order from Costco and guess I waited too long for the Crazy Bonez one.


----------



## Spookstar (Aug 21, 2012)

I waited too long too. It was going to be my "big purchase" this season, and I totally flaked.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

tequila--


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

And the coffins come with rush shipping Download, because usually when you need a coffin you really NEED one.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

A little while ago somebody posted the trio of witches like those from Home Depot and Grandin Road on Facebook. Has anybody seen them at their local Costco yet?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I went to my Costco yesterday, and it has the same items that it had last week: large furry spider, stacked skulls, small dog skeleton and day of the dead bust. The only thing new that has been added over the last two weeks was the spider. The stacked skulls are not selling well at all.I have feeling that what is out now is all that is going to be put out.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Everything else is available online only including the pose n stays. I bought two of the stacked skulls. They are pretty pricey at $60 but they are heavy resin, and really nice. I plan to use mine to flank the front door.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Everything else is available online only including the pose n stays. I bought two of the stacked skulls. They are pretty pricey at $60 but they are heavy resin, and really nice. I plan to use mine to flank the front door.


Actually, very little is still available on the line. I just went online and could only find about 6 items left and four are in my store, but not the skeletons. The pose-n-stays are still available online but the shipping is $8 per skeleton. I wish I had pulled the trigger on the skeleton spiders. I should have known better than to wait. They have been removed from the Costco website.


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Have not seen Pose N Stay skeletons at our few Costcos, only the small dog (which .com website has manufacture $3 rebate this wkend), and stacked skull candle. 

Anyone in Ontario Canada seen skeletons at their Costco yet?


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I haven't seen them in the St. Louis, Missouri location. I gave up and ordered online. They are much better quality compared to Spirit, Home Depot, Walmart pose n Stay. The dogs shipped free, but I paid shipping for the human skeletons. IMO, the cost with shipping is worth it when you look at the quality difference.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Costco Pose-N-Stay skeletons online run 36.99 plus 7.99 in S&H for 44.98. Since they aren't in the U.S. stores this year but only online, you can't avoid the shipping charges which aren't much considering. Since things have been selling out online at Costco.com, I thought I'd mention that if you have a CVS Pharmacy in your area, they are carrying the same Pose-N-Stays again this year, 49.99, in a box for storage. If you have an ExtraCare Rewards card and are signed up and getting email coupons from them, you can save maybe 20-25% off of them (with Rewards coupon 39.99 or less depending on coupon) and pick up in person. Sometimes the coupons are for one item only. Last year they offered them online and sometimes there was a %off and free ship but don't know if they will be doing the same this year. Something to consider. The stores however will only stock a few of these, so if you wait too long to go in they may be sold out. My local store just started to put them on the shelf and I imagine this Labor Day weekend will see most of the shelves stocked or about to be. I think my larger store had 8 but smaller stores will have less.

Here's a photo of the CVS packaging for them: 









As mentioned they are the same skeletons as Costco's carrying, and as you can see the skull turns on these unlike the Home Depot poseable ones. Oh there is one difference from the Costco ones....no LED eyes....know that's a deal breaker for people here ...yeah sure!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

i was at Costco yesterday getting new tires and it was all I could do not to pick up a giant spider. It would go so nicely with my outdoor theme this year. My wife says that I don't remember all the big spiders we picked up at clearance from Spirit last year. But...Who doesn't need more giant spiders? Right?


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay, costco.com is out of the Med and Large skellie dogs. Anyone have one they want to part with that is even remotely close to me in Utah? I'm a dog groomer and was going to do a skeleton grooming setup in my yard this year. I went to order my skellie dog and they were gone. I'm totally bummed! What is my skellie groomer supposed to groom if I have no skellie dog??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

S_Toast said:


> Okay, costco.com is out of the Med and Large skellie dogs. Anyone have one they want to part with that is even remotely close to me in Utah? I'm a dog groomer and was going to do a skeleton grooming setup in my yard this year. I went to order my skellie dog and they were gone. I'm totally bummed! What is my skellie groomer supposed to groom if I have no skellie dog??



S_Toast, i guess the answer would be Toast! Do you have a CVS in your area? They are carrying a beagle and a guy called Brutus who is a decent size. Check out the CVS thread, start at the end and work your way backwards as the photos from the stores just started recently. If you get CVS ExtraCare Reward emails, look for coupons you can use to save some money on them there. Walgreens and Target has the dachshund this year. When stuff goes on sale there you get the sale price if you have their Balance Reward card.

I waited too long to order the spider skeleton this year so know how you feel.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Big skelly dog lovers, just another quick alert since Costco's big dogs are sold out, Grandinroad has Spike (28"L x 11"W x 29-1/2"H) and Shadow (30"L x 12"W x 21-1/2"H), and Sasha (11"W x 39"L x 24"H) on their website and with Code LABORDAY15, you can get 30% off one regularly priced item. Today only.


----------



## threader (Oct 2, 2013)

Stopped by the Costco that was supposed to have them in the beginning of September. No luck and they are already putting out Christmas stuff. I'm losing hope in the B&M stores having them.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

I believe all skeleton pose n stays are online only this year. At least the regular skeletons are. There are small animal new in stores but not the 5 foot skeletons.


----------



## diagia (Nov 15, 2011)

Kmart also has skeleton dogs


----------



## Bigscary105 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just looked on Costco.com and they have a 60" pose-n-stay skeleton and his eyes light up for $36.99. I have bought two to add too my five that I have collected over the years.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

My Costco has the small dog skeleton with LED eyes on sale for $9.99. Same price online, but charging $4.99 shipping. 









I don't know what's going on this year, but we still have tons of items left. Plenty of the large spider, dog skeleton and stacked skulls. Maybe most people are waiting until October?


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Duplicate post... sorry!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Costco has this beauty in stock for Christmas. She came home with me yesterday and will be a beautiful addition to my cemetery. 46 inches tall and $79.99. Someone on one of the Halloween facebook pages posted her for $69.99.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

6-paq said:


> My Costco has the small dog skeleton with LED eyes on sale for $9.99. Same price online, but charging $4.99 shipping.
> 
> View attachment 258505
> 
> ...


The Hubs just surprised me with one when I sent him to costco for diapers. Apparently even the Canadian stores have them for 9.99, so if you're looking for one, check your local costco.


----------

